# Northern Lower Peninsula Michigan Camp



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Made camp this past week in elk country and came upon this brook and got a laugh out of a tactful sign posted there which read: If you with litter do disgrace and spoil the beauty of this place, may indegestion rack your chest and ants invade your pants and vest.

For comparison, my size 10 vs elk track in the second pic is that of what seems to be a large elk in the two-track road. This one was at the outer perimeter of its range.

Frosty mornings and a good test for some equipment.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Peaceful looking area, she is looking for companion's.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking area did you get an elk tag Glenway


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No, Pokey. Never applied for one. Just visiting an area where I had spent many seasons small game and deer hunting. I simply had some gear to test and wanted to get away from the insanity of the world for a spell.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good for you sounds like a great time


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to hear you are getting away ! Give Skip a call, your boots look like they’ll withstand a chewing.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Lol wow don


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Lol wow don


I talk to Skip at least once a month and more times than not, he's the one to bring that up. I expect a call from him to give me a hard time at any moment. lol


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes he needs to be reminded to double tap them as they are hungry for yooper


----------

